# brisket advice



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, here's the deal, I got drunk and invited some folks over for brisket on Saturday. I went shopping today and was only able to find two seven pound flats. I'm gonna be cooking on a WSM. If I wanted to put the flats in a cooler at 4pm for dinner at 6pm, when do you reckon I should but 'em on the WSM? Recommendations for rub? At what temp do you foil? At what temp do you pull and put in the cooler?

I've only done three briskets before. Two were great, one sucked. I want to strive to avoid the suck option.

Thanks in advance......Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Griff, 'bout 1 1/2 hrs per pound.  The 7 lbs, not the 14 lbs.  Foil at 160 -165*... pull at 190 - 200*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> OK, here's the deal, I got drunk and invited some folks over for brisket on Saturday. I went shopping today and was only able to find two seven pound flats. I'm gonna be cooking on a WSM. If I wanted to put the flats in a cooler at 4pm for dinner at 6pm, when do you reckon I should but 'em on the WSM? Recommendations for rub? At what temp do you foil? At what temp do you pull and put in the cooler?
> 
> I've only done three briskets before. Two were great, one sucked. I want to strive to avoid the suck option.
> 
> Thanks in advance......Griff



Griff,
      Get them on the cooker as early as you can Saturday morning, NLT 8 am.  That way if you run into a problem or stubborn brisket you'll be covered.  They'll keep "HOT" in the cooler for a long time, so if they finish early no problem.  I foil like Finney said around 165*, but I pull them off the cooker at 190*.  Resting is vital IMO, let rest at least 1.5 hours.  2-2.5hrs is even better.   Good luck!


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with both of these guys. When you foil I like to use Ricks Sinful marinade. Some times when you take the brisket off at 190* it may be a little tough or dry.

 If you use the smoke stock (marinate out of the foil), remove the fat,  slice the brisket then pour the smoke stock back over the slices, cover with foil and in to the warming box. If it's tough you can turn the heat up and braise it and they will tender up. They seem to soak up the SS so it won't be dry. And they will hold for a long time before service.

Rich Decker


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I agree with both of these guys. When you foil I like to use Ricks Sinful marinade. Some times when you take the brisket off at 190* it may be a little tough or dry.
> 
> If you use the smoke stock (marinate out of the foil), remove the fat,  slice the brisket then pour the smoke stock back over the slices, cover with foil and in to the warming box. If it's tough you can turn the heat up and braise it and they will tender up. They seem to soak up the SS so it won't be dry. And they will hold for a long time before service.
> 
> Rich Decker



Rich what temperature do you pull your briskets?  Just curious? I've tried pulling at 180* & 185* before and the brisket was not tender in the least bit.  Pulling at 190* in my experiences produces a moist sliceable but very tender piece of meat.  You can easily pull the slices apart with your fingers.  Any temps much higher than 190*-195* range will either dry the brisket out, give you mush (unsliceable) or both.  Just my .02.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":3ufpj4cr]I agree with both of these guys. When you foil I like to use Ricks Sinful marinade. Some times when you take the brisket off at 190* it may be a little tough or dry.
> 
> If you use the smoke stock (marinate out of the foil), remove the fat,  slice the brisket then pour the smoke stock back over the slices, cover with foil and in to the warming box. If it's tough you can turn the heat up and braise it and they will tender up. They seem to soak up the SS so it won't be dry. And they will hold for a long time before service.
> 
> Rich Decker



Rich what temperature do you pull your briskets?  Just curious? I've tried pulling at 180* & 185* before and the brisket was not tender in the least bit.  Pulling at 190* in my experiences produces a moist sliceable but very tender piece of meat.  You can easily pull the slices apart with your fingers.  Any temps much higher than 190*-195* range will either dry the brisket out, give you mush (unsliceable) or both.  Just my .02.[/quote:3ufpj4cr]

I have had the same experiences as you Larry... I usually foil flats at 170 and pull at 190 and wrap again and drop in the cooler for an hour minimum.  Any higher and they fall apart for me.  I have had the occasional dry one but that usually occurs when I get stuck with small flats.   

I bought a case of 12 flats that weighed 95 lbs... that is an average of 8 lbs for a flat.  Those were the BEST briskets I ever cooked.  Bigger is better!

so thats why I sing.... I like big Butts and I cannot Lie...  :happyd:


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rich Decker":3qu2itnl]I agree with both of these guys. When you foil I like to use Ricks Sinful marinade. Some times when you take the brisket off at 190* it may be a little tough or dry.
> 
> If you use the smoke stock (marinate out of the foil) said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I was concerned about the timing. I couldn't decide whether to go with a late start Friday night with the potential ethanol concerns, or an early morning start. I figure I'll shoot for putting the briskets on the WSM at 7am, maybe earlier depending on the weather forecast.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

What's this "WSM" thing?


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What's this "WSM" thing?



*W*e *S*uck in *M*entor


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Let's see, what _else_ begins with "M". Hmmmmmmm???????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

What does this have to do with cooking a brisket?  [-X


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2006)

Nothing, sorry we digressed. Back on topic.....


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

What's the difference between flats and packers? I picked up a 9 lb.er' this morning, to smoke on sunday. It's thicker on one end and kinda' comes to a point on the thinner side. This will be my first attempt at brisket.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What's the difference between flats and packers? I picked up a 9 lb.er' this morning, to smoke on sunday. It's thicker on one end and kinda' comes to a point on the thinner side. This will be my first attempt at brisket.


A "packer" is a whole brisket.  It is the 'flat' and the 'point' as one piece.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Puff, If it is noticably thicker, it is prolly a packer. 9 lbs is a "scant" packer though. The grain will run in a different direction in the "point" from the "flat" portion. It is best to separate them and chop the "point" while slicing the flat. There is a layer of juicy fat between them and, when done well, they separate very cleanly with little effort using a knife. It takes some practice doing briskets so, if this is your first one, you may not want to invite company! It could turn out great though. Good luck. W


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

Who was that masked man who said something useful?

For the first time in 6 months?!?!?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Who was that masked man who said something useful?
> 
> For the first time in 6 months?!?!?


Wasn't me. I haven't been here that long.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Puff, If it is noticably thicker, it is prolly a packer. 9 lbs is a "scant" packer though. The grain will run in a different direction in the "point" from the "flat" portion. It is best to separate them and chop the "point" while slicing the flat. There is a layer of juicy fat between them and, when done well, they separate very cleanly with little effort using a knife. It takes some practice doing briskets so, if this is your first one, you may not want to invite company! It could turn out great though. Good luck. W


 Thanks guys, I really didn't want to get off the topic Griff started, but Ifigured they were about the same.
I was going to post atopic before the weekend.
I got a lot of info from this post ,and checked in the archives, but if there is anything else you guys can throw at me(about brisket) like rubs,temps,foiling,etc., I would be thankful 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cook it at 220-240 for about 1 hour per lb until the internal temp at the thickest point is 160-170 degrees (I include the wide range because I do not use a probe but rather an old fashioned meat thermometer which means I don't know where it is at any given time)  DOUBLE Foil at this point and take it to 185-200 degrees. Take it out and wrap it in a towel until you are ready to serve it. If you have several hours, plop it in a cooler. Remember to keep the  pit lid shut for the first 5-6 hours. Save all the juice to pour back over the sliced brisket. If the temp gets too high before you foil it, don't worry. Hell, you don't even really _need _ to foil it . It just speeds things up abit and captures the juicy juice! I'd use Texas BBQ Rub Brisket Blend on it. I haven't tried Wolfe Rub on a brisket yet, but will in the next few weeks. Good Luck from "Mr Useful", Woodman


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cook it at 220-240 for about 1 hour per lb until the internal temp at the thickest point is 160-170 degrees (I include the wide range because I do not use a probe but rather an old fashioned meat thermometer which means I don't know where it is at any given time)  DOUBLE Foil at this point and take it to 185-200 degrees. Take it out and wrap it in a towel until you are ready to serve it. If you have several hours, plop it in a cooler. Remember to keep the  pit lid shut for the first 5-6 hours. Save all the juice to pour back over the sliced brisket. If the temp gets too high before you foil it, don't worry. Hell, you don't even really _need _ to foil it . It just speeds things up abit and captures the juicy juice! I'd use Texas BBQ Rub Brisket Blend on it. I haven't tried Wolfe Rub on a brisket yet, but will in the next few weeks. Good Luck from "Mr Useful", Woodman


 Fat side up right? I hear about guys spraying apple juice etc. on It, won't the smaller part dry out? I'm going to use lump, but what kind of wood? Excuse all the questions Mr. Useful 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Fat side up right? I hear about guys spraying apple juice etc. on It, won't the smaller part dry out? I'm going to use lump, but what kind of wood? Excuse all the questions Mr. Useful 8-[



Puff either way will work, that's a huge debate about briskets.  I've done them both ways and prefer fat up.  There's no right or wrong way.  Hickory, Mesquite, Oak are three good choices of wood that are readily available pretty much everywhere.  I use hickory on 95% of everything I cook.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2006)

I have used a little beef broth when I foiled, but you really won't need anything. There will be plenty of juices when you foil it.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I have used a little beef broth when I foiled, but you really won't need anything. There will be plenty of juices when you foil it.


 I meant, should I spray It while It's smoking like ribs,etc. Or will the fat cap keep It moist enough?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2006)

No, don't be peaking! If ya looking, ya not cooking! Longer it's on the smoker, more chances of it drying out!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people spritz, some don't.  It's your choice, but I don't.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 9, 2006)

mrgrumpy,

Where do you live in NC?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First off ,we want pics, everybody here loves food porn =P~
Your 2 cents worth means a lot. =D>
What did you do with the point? I know St.Patty's day is coming up, and my beautiful Irish wife makes (please excuse this) a boiled dinner  
Man I don't know how they can boil a perfectly good piece of brisket  
Like I said Mrgrumpy keep the info coming 
And try not to be so grumpy


----------



## john pen (Mar 10, 2006)

[quote="PuffBill[/quote] First off ,we want pics, everybody here loves food porn =P~
Your 2 cents worth means a lot. =D>
What did you do with the point? I know St.Patty's day is coming up, and my beautiful Irish wife makes (please excuse this) a boiled dinner  
Man I don't know how they can boil a perfectly good piece of brisket  
Like I said Mrgrumpy keep the info coming 
And try not to be so grumpy [/quote]

Well, we boil ribs..not much differant...isn't that how you guys get your ribs to fall off the bone to ?


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="PuffBill


 First off ,we want pics, everybody here loves food porn =P~
Your 2 cents worth means a lot. =D>
What did you do with the point? I know St.Patty's day is coming up, and my beautiful Irish wife makes (please excuse this) a boiled dinner  
Man I don't know how they can boil a perfectly good piece of brisket  
Like I said Mrgrumpy keep the info coming 
And try not to be so grumpy [/quote]

*Well, we boil ribs..not much differant...isn't that how you guys get your ribs to fall off the bone to ?* [/quote]
Stop right there mister.  [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="PuffBill


 First off ,we want pics, everybody here loves food porn =P~
Your 2 cents worth means a lot. =D>
What did you do with the point? I know St.Patty's day is coming up, and my beautiful Irish wife makes (please excuse this) a boiled dinner  
Man I don't know how they can boil a perfectly good piece of brisket  
Like I said Mrgrumpy keep the info coming 
And try not to be so grumpy [/quote]

Well, we boil ribs..not much differant...isn't that how you guys get your ribs to fall off the bone to ? [/quote]

 :ack:    :ack:    :faint:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep, potatoes, carrots the whole 9 yards =P~  it is good stuff, I figure I'll give her the point to boil next fiday =P~  Thanks grumpy :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I forgot... add some onions too..... :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> Bill


Man I couldn't even get her to put carrots in it  
I'll have to sneak the onoins in :!:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2006)

mrgrumpy,

I'll be at Orange County High School tomorrow for a workshop.  Yes on Saturday....A beautiful day for smoking not teacher workshop stuff.


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 10, 2006)

puff how the new cooker coming? I would like to get your wife recipe for her Irish dinner. I know I don't need to tell you this but take alot of picture when you put that brisket on and leave the beer along. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff how the new cooker coming? I would like to get your wife recipe for her Irish dinner. I know I don't need to tell you this but take alot of picture when you put that brisket on and leave the beer along. :razz:


The new cooker is comin' along fine, as far as the boiled dinner,throw it in the pot and boil it  ,thats about it! I don't think she reaaly has a recipe for it!
Like we talked about before, the brisket will be on, but the beer might get lonely :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cook it at 220-240 for about 1 hour per lb until the internal temp at the thickest point is 160-170 degrees (I include the wide range because I do not use a probe but rather an old fashioned meat thermometer which means I don't know where it is at any given time)  DOUBLE Foil at this point and take it to 185-200 degrees. Take it out and wrap it in a towel until you are ready to serve it. If you have several hours, plop it in a cooler. Remember to keep the  pit lid shut for the first 5-6 hours. Save all the juice to pour back over the sliced brisket. If the temp gets too high before you foil it, don't worry. Hell, you don't even really _need _ to foil it . It just speeds things up abit and captures the juicy juice! I'd use Texas BBQ Rub Brisket Blend on it. I haven't tried Wolfe Rub on a brisket yet, but will in the next few weeks. Good Luck from "Mr Useful", Woodman


 Well woody, I took your advise :!: 
what do ya' think 8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn Puff, that looks awesome.  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Good job Puff! How did it taste? What did you rub it with? How long was the whole cook? How come only 1 picture?


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good job Puff! How did it taste? What did you rub it with? How long was the whole cook? How come only 1 picture?


I think he has a slide show in another thread.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah I just saw it, thanks!


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

For those of you that didn't, here it is.
http://img455.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img455/9676/11422615927iw.smil


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good Luck from "Mr Useful", Woodman


 Well woody, I took your advise :!: 
what do ya' think 

Puff looks like some dang fine eats to me, I have some friends and family that want me to do brisket for them on my 55 gallon drum smoker , hope my turns out as good as yours looks, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good job Puff! How did it taste? What did you rub it with? How long was the whole cook? How come only 1 picture?


You saw the other pics  
It was very juicy not dry at all, I used Wolfe rub.
The whole cook tooka little under 12 hrs.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Puff, looks competition worthy bro! Good job! Mr. Helpful.......


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Puff, looks competition worthy bro! Good job! Mr. Helpful.......


Competition,really  wow :!: 
Thank you Mr. useful :grin:


----------



## oompappy (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks Great Puff  =D>  
Your really getting some good use outta that Chargriller!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Looks Great Puff  =D>
> Your really getting some good use outta that Chargriller!


Now that i'm getting the hang of it  
I fried up some of that smoked bacon for dinner tonight =P~  good stuff :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 14, 2006)

puff nice looking job on the brisket.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO NOT try "frying up" a brisket though! That almost _never_ works! :!:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice smoke ring on the brisket! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Very nice smoke ring on the brisket! =D>


Almost a 1/2 inch! :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothin' there Grump


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2006)

Heck I will say it again here MrGrumpy.....NNNNNice! =D>


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Good job MrGrumpy


----------

